# Wonderwall - alles was ich von ihnen habe.. (59x)



## Spezi30 (31 Aug. 2011)

zur Erinnerung an *drei attraktive, starke Frauen*...leider nicht mehr so vereint. 

_und wehe einer fängt hier an, ihr Gewicht zu bemängeln oder so...die waren richtig klasse. Endlich mal nicht so ne Hungerhaken_ 

*Bei guter Resonanz würde ich auch nochmal meine Videosammlung von denen hochknallen (ist zwar Videoquali, aber ich denke, lohnt sich trotzdem) - macht schließlich viel Arbeit *


*Credits an alle Leute, die mir diese kleine, aber doch irgendwie riesengroße Sammlung ermöglicht haben. Danke danke danke *



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

>>Bilder wurden hochgeladen mit PicUp<<​


----------



## Haldan Umberto da Venga (31 Aug. 2011)

Danke! Besonders für Jule. Bei der "Hungerhaken"-Thematik kann ic h dir nur zustimmen!!!


----------



## Punisher (31 Aug. 2011)

drei starke Mädels


----------



## Franky70 (31 Aug. 2011)

Come back for a comeback, girls. 

Danke, nice memories.

(Ich kenne nur "I`m just more", aber das hat sich dafür auf ewig in meine Gehörgänge gefräst).


----------



## didi0815 (31 Aug. 2011)

Verdammt scharf und schöne Stimmen, schade das sie nicht mehr weitergemacht haben...


----------



## Chris Töffel (31 Aug. 2011)

Herzlichen Dank für diese tolle Fotostrecke. Ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an und freue mich darüber mal keine Hungerhaken zu sehen.


----------



## mc-hammer (31 Aug. 2011)

Danke für diese drei tollen frauen! schade das man nichts mehr hört von ihnen


----------



## Zeus40 (1 Sep. 2011)

Klasse Mädels! :thumbup:

:thx: für die tolle Sammlung!


----------



## Elander (1 Sep. 2011)

Vielen Dank Spezi für die tolle Sammlung. Schön das es hier auch andere Männer gibt die nicht die 0815 Mädels aus dem Katalog mögen^^
:thumbup:
:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Maguire_1 (1 Sep. 2011)

Spitzen-Sammlung, Spitzen-Mädels!!! Thanx!


----------



## DerSisko (4 Sep. 2011)

Ja, ja ... die Milch machts .....  :thumbup:


----------



## solitude (6 Sep. 2011)

Klasse pics, danke


----------



## megane (6 Sep. 2011)

ein super :thx:
und zum Thema "Keine Hungerhaken" :thumbup:


----------



## Mike150486 (10 Sep. 2011)

mc-hammer schrieb:


> Danke für diese drei tollen frauen! schade das man nichts mehr hört von ihnen


Doch, mittlerweile gibt es Wonderwall wieder. Zwar mit neuer Besetzung (übrig geblieben ist nur noch Ela), aber immerhin gibt's Wonderwall wieder 



Spezi30 schrieb:


> _und wehe einer fängt hier an, ihr Gewicht zu bemängeln oder so...die waren richtig klasse. Endlich mal nicht so ne Hungerhaken_


Na, da fängt doch hoffentlich keiner an, so zu reden 
Hach, das waren schöne Zeiten. Ich erinnere mich an die Zeit, als nur noch Ela und Kati "Wonderwall" bildeten.
Nach einem kleineren Konzert forderte ich Ela zum Armdrücken heraus und dabei sah ich ganz schön alt aus (ich hab verloren )...

Danke für deine Sammlung


----------



## .DER SCHWERE. (10 Sep. 2011)




----------



## harrigermany (11 Sep. 2011)

:thumbup: Immer wieder gern gesehen. Danke!


----------



## paauwe (11 Sep. 2011)

Klasse pics dabei!!! danke!!!


----------



## Bullet (11 Sep. 2011)

wow danke dir für die mühe ...klasse arbeit....tolle musik und schicke mädels.....DANKE


----------



## alextrix (11 Sep. 2011)

lange nichts mehr von den mädels gehört und gesehen...danke


----------



## ninja2211 (4 Okt. 2011)

Danke für die 3 girls .


----------



## MarkusSanSpri (26 Mai 2013)

Geniales Posting!
Was haben mich diese drallen Grils nicht damals an Litern gekostet. Besonders bei Jule frage ich mich, wie sie bei den Voraussetzungen (Mördermöpse) so von der Bildfläche verschwinden konnte.

Das sind Girls zum Abgreifen. Ich finde sogar, die Kati hätte damals noch ruhig etwas mehr auf den Rippen haben dürfen ...


----------



## asg (27 Mai 2013)

Videos von Jule? Ja bitte!
Bilder habe ich fast alle schon, dennoch danke


----------



## adrenalin (21 Dez. 2014)

Vielen Dank für die vielen schönen Bilder von denn Mädels. Schade, dass es Wonderwall nicht mehr gibt. Die sahen nicht nur gut aus, die konnten auch wirklich gut singen


----------



## LeatherKimi (27 März 2015)

Danke für die Bilder! 

Sind bei den Videos auch welche dabei, wo Kathrin eine Lederhose trägt? 

Die fand ich nämlich von allen am besten


----------



## Pippo1846 (30 März 2015)

Und die Gewinnerin ist... Löckchen!


----------



## adrenalin (24 Aug. 2015)

Vielen Dank für diese schöne Bildersammlung. Von den Mädels kann man nie genug kriegen. Schade, dass sie nicht mehr zusammen sind


----------



## prediter (24 Aug. 2015)

:WOW::thx::thx::thx::thumbup:


----------



## Mogwai68 (18 Apr. 2016)

ja die sehen doch niedlich aus!


----------



## wiedie (19 Apr. 2016)

Spitzenmäßig , Dankeschön !


----------

